

Hello, President Rousseff...I told you so. - rbanffy
http://www.linuxpromagazine.com/Online/Blogs/Paw-Prints-Writings-of-the-maddog/Hello-President-Rousseff-I-told-you-so

======
pmelendez
The leftist tone of this article gave me allergy. As a Venezuelan that
emigrated to another country to escape from the disaster that the so called
socialism (which is more like a pseudo-comunism) was installing on the
country, I cannot be balanced with the words of the author when he uses Chavez
and embargo in the same statement. All I saw in 12 years was a horrible
government that had in USA the perfect excuse to cover his negligence.

I understand your feelings fellows US citizens, but please don't over-correct
your bad government with another 10 times worse. That's what we did and we
regret that every day.

~~~
Shamanmuni
Maybe it's just me, but I find it very difficult to understand how your
comment relates to the article.

maddog mentioned Chavez and the cuban embargo in order to illustrate a point,
which is completely valid: Brazil and any other sovereign nation (excluding
the USA... maybe) should be wary about using closed source software and
computers made in a foreign country. You can never completely trust them; but
there exist alternatives which you can implement right now.

Sorry if you had bad experiences in Venezuela, but you don't need to freak out
and start a commie witch-hunt any time Chavez is mentioned. And I live
Argentina, so I also have experience with enduring populist governments; but
this article isn't about them, at all.

------
cfontes
FYI

FOSS stands for "Free and Open Source Software"

([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_and_open-
source_software](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_and_open-source_software))

------
unreal37
Is the only alternative to using software that the NSA may have infiltrated to
use FOSS? Seems like there has to be other options. Can anyone suggest any?

~~~
JumpCrisscross
I would think open-source, minus the "free software" bit, is good enough.

Freedoms 0 and 1, i.e. "freedom to run the program for any purpose" and
"freedom to study how the program works, and change it to make it do what you
wish" are reasonable. Given how software is taking on more and more critical
functions, the days of closed-source software may one day seem quaint.

Freedoms 2 and 3, i.e. "freedom to redistribute copies so you can help your
neighbor" and "freedom to improve the program, and release your improvements
(and modified versions in general) to the public, so that the whole community
benefits" appear more problematic.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_software#Definition](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_software#Definition)

~~~
hdevalence
Freedoms 2 and 3 seem to be necessary for when you find errors in the software
(in particular, bugs that cause security vulnerabilities).

------
oscargrouch
\- "I hate to say i told you so Roussef.. now lets talk about that little
project of mine.. remember you turn it down because you thought the support
and training was too expensive.. it told you so! now here is the contract..
blablabla... "

Good points anyway, in the middle of the salesman speech..

But if he want to get this sort of contract he will need to wait for a bidding
offer to show up, and put his project to compete with the others.. and i will
say: it will be very difficult that he win something like that.. they require
a lot of stuff and certifications from companies; ISOXXX, a certain number of
paid people working, certain certifications from the people and the company..
its a hell..

I told you so..

~~~
speeder
Actually he has been in Brazil many times, and I personally saw Jon and Dilma
on the same room, although they don't talked to each other. Also Maddog gave
speeches witnessed by close advisors.of Dilma, and witnessed by Brazil
Government RD company, in fact the government itself frequently.invites Maddog
here. So what you are saying is very insulting, Maddog has been trying to
convince our government to adopt FOSS even if it ignores Cauã since 2008

EDIT: above post before its own editing was only the part inside quotes.

